# DSO this weekend?



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone going to demo a RZR1000 and raise a drink to Chris Caigle?


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I went my sportsman fan quit then the charging system quit. 

Left way before he came on.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Another fun trip. Broke another reverse chain at the end of a long ride yesterday and the flood at 6am made for a mess this morning, but still a fun ride!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Time for the Turner Upgrade Chain


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Nah, out of my price range and if I build the chain up, where does that move my next weak link to, the case?


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*dang*



Shin-Diggin said:


> I went my sportsman fan quit then the charging system quit.
> 
> Left way before he came on.


Dang boy you outta just buy my old brute force (cheap) and replace the head gaskets and you would be good to go. 
I haven't had time to work on it and bought the wife a grizzly so it is just sitting in the garage taking up way to much needed space.


----------

